# black opal foundation anyone?(pics)



## rutledgekl (Apr 14, 2008)

i tried black opal foundation in suede mocha and i love it!!has anyone else ever tried it!


----------



## aziajs (Apr 14, 2008)

I've heard good things but haven't tried any.  I love the combo on your eyes, by the way.


----------

